
Show HN: Experimental graph visualization with Web Components and D3.js - macawfish
https://micahscopes.github.io/tangled-web-components/examples/
======
macawfish
This is my first time showing work on HN and I'm a little nervous, but very
excited!

I've been experimenting with making dynamic, interactive graph theory
visualizations using Web Components. The goal was to be able to dynamically
specify graphs whose nodes were ordinary HTML elements or Web Components, and
draw their edges automatically.

I'm developing these web components to so that I can make blog posts about
music theory, math and other such things. Let me know what you think!

 _P.S., it appears that Mozilla has unfortunately disabled Web Components in
recent versions of Firefox (can anyone confirm this?), to the point where the
shim doesn 't even work. Bummer!

Your best bet is of course to use Chrome/Chromium. I have no clue about
Safari. This is an _experiment _!_

